# My 5 gallon (july update)



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

A pic from my 5 gallon planted nano









plants: Glossostigma elatinoides, Vesicularia dubyana, Anubias nana, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Microsorum pteropus, Rotala wallichii, Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne ... 

fishes: a pair of Nematobrycon palmeri and 3 Hyphessobrycon eques


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!!!
How bout some stats?
Lighting etc.
jB


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

A Millenium 1000 for filtration
26 W of power compacts 6500K
CO2 injection (sugar and yeast)
15 % of water changes every 20 days. 
Chemical parameters:
GH: soft water
KH ~ 2 meq/L
pH 6,6 - 6,8

Substrate: laterite plus earthworm humus covered with silica sand
No liquid fertilization


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Great work man!! On a constructive note. I would chop the tears a bit and allow it to be a layer for a taller plant in the back. But this is hardly a complaint. Just an idea.
Cheers!!
jB


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Jason

The aquascape still needs some enhancements, but now it is better than when I setup this tank initially. The photo below is from the beginning.









I think it is better now!


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, it is MUCH better now. That is a very cool setup, by the way. I detect a hint of the Takashi Amano triangular layout there. I have debated using a similar layout in some of my tanks, but I can't bring myself to refrain from using tall background plants at the rear of the tank in half or a third of the tank. If I had a cube tank like I have been debating, I would use either a triangular layout, or a center mound layout so that it could be viewed from all sides.
What I find interesting is that you are using a rich substrate with no ferts added and a fairly high lighting level. The wattage isn't off the charts, but it divides out to 5.2 watts per gallon. Have you had any algae problems at all? You don't add ANY ferts, or do you only add them occasionally?
-Aphyosemion


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

When I modified the aquascape I did not have in mind create a layout inspired on the triangular Amano´s concept. I only grouped the plants that have similar sizes in the corner of the tank. I think that if I had grouped the tall plants in the centre, the layout will be nice as well but I will have to be more carefull with the trimming.
I did not have any algae bloom in this tank. Some spots that appears occasionally are solved by an Apple snail (Pomacea sp.). I do not use fertilizers to avoid nutrient excess because of earthworm humus. It contains a lot of nutrients that are slow released in water colum.


----------



## bc_hawaii (May 2, 2005)

Awesome tank... I'm impressed at how you could put all those different plant species in just a 5 gallon.

I was wondering how you layed your java moss out, is it just free floating?


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

The moss are tied on small rocks


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

A little update

Anubia nana flower









a closer shot


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow that last picture is amazing! You've got great photography skills!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice! Though I'm thinking the micranthemum's need a trimming. 

BTW-- It doesn't look like you have any _vesicularia dubyana_, aka singapore moss, in there. It looks like you have java moss, which is actually a species of _Taxiphyllum_, like christmas and taiwan moss-- though no one knows the complete species name for java moss for sure. :icon_redf


----------



## |squee| (Jun 30, 2005)

The MM is fine imho, I'd make the Wallichi thicker and not so straight looking.  Trim it so you get the triangular layout.

Nice tank!


----------



## mab (Dec 14, 2004)

*A july update*

Here it is an update of the 5 gal. nano-planted tank.
Photo taken on july.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

What a nice little tank. It's very pleasing to look at. roud: 

Marcel


----------



## vwboy53 (Mar 31, 2005)

That is a very lovely tank. I am sure your fish love it in there. The glosso seems really healthy too.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

